# Solved: Boot to DOS 7 on W98SE startup...



## duhast (Aug 30, 2004)

Following the suggestion of Squashman I have done the DOS 7 trick with a clean install of Win98, and gotten it to the point of booting to dosshell with a mouse. Now I just have to work through drive recognition and running my CAM outside it's directory. I've gotten there on my Dos 6.22/Win98 system.

Thanks, Squashman. I appreciate it...


----------



## duhast (Aug 30, 2004)

The CAM absolutely LOVES the DOS 7/Dosshell combo. Zero problems with compatability or glitches. It all purrs like a kitten...


----------

